# Fort Pickens report?



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone been to Pickens lately? How about Trout Point? Any action? No reports for either of those two in quite a while.
Thanks!


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

Fished ft. Pickens last week, on the gulf
Around mid day till 5 pm and didn't get anything. That was the first time i got skunk at ft. Pickens.
I haven't fished trout point in about a month, but if your able to get on base the pair have been on fire the last there weeks. Good luck man.


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Where is good on the gulf side? Close to inlet or further east somewhere?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

before it shut down it was loaded with bait and mackerels


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

What so you say before it was shut down? Didn't know it was. If so, please fill me in.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

SushiKing said:


> What so you say before it was shut down? Didn't know it was. If so, please fill me in.


Government shutdown, included all national parks.


----------

